# would it be a good place to put a swarm trap?



## studdleycoonhunter75 (Feb 16, 2015)

My wife uncle had same bees take up residents in his shop rafters, he fog them and killed them. would it be good place to set a swarm trap? are would it be better to try trap a little forth away form his shop? I thought about trapping a round are pastures that about 1/8 miles awy.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i've had success with placing them about 100 yards away from my hives. i've done better with using a 10 frame box compared to a five frame box, and strapping them to a tree while standing in the back of my pick up truck which puts them about 8 feet off the ground.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Somewhere in the same general area would be fine. The bees in your uncles rafters probably issue forth from someone's bee yard, it is possible there will be another swarm from the same source.


----------

